# Sugar free weight gainer



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

any1 know where i can get a sugar free weight gainer? i have hypoglycemia so shouldnt have sugar as it makes my blood sugar levels rise and crash making me feel like ****e, this is also the same for dextrose and maltodextrin. it sucks really but havent been able to find any apart from the myprotein weight gainer but this only has around 400 kcal per 100g and it isnt really that great. any ideas? cheers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

make your own.

go to myprotein.co.uk and buy their grinded down oats in the carb section. then either use the whey protein you already use or buy some from their ir i would personally recommend reflex or boditronics whey.

50g oats and 50g whey protein from either company in a shaker with water will give 380-420cal/ 40is protein/30ish carbs and 6ish fat.

Then can add in olive oil if need extra fat or cals or increase oats


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

cheers mate thats what iv bin doin anyway, just wonderin if there were ote else. bin using a weight gainer with approx 1000 kcal a serving but most have a lot of hidden sugars. ill just av to use more oats. cheers anyway


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

add in olive oil is a good way of upping cals.

take a look at boditronics and reflex mass gainers both use lower sugar carb sources like oats and barley i believe which would also be suited for yourself


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Tommy325 said:


> it sucks really but havent been able to find any apart from the myprotein weight gainer but this only has around 400 kcal per 100g and it isnt really that great. any ideas? cheers


Unless the shake is full of fat, not likely really, its never going to have more than 400 calories per 100g, as 1g of protien or carbohydrate contains 4 calories.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Might also be worth looking at adding some palatinose to make it taste sweet. It's a sugar, but has a very low GI. They sell it on myprotein.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Maybe you should look into Keto dieting, this might sort out any insulin sensitivies you may have. Also look into Vanadyl Sulphate, Cinnamon, Chromium Picolinate, and Alpha Lipoic Acid, these will all help metabolise any carbs you eat.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Reflex instant mass would be ideal for you mate.


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

cheers for the advice that reflex instant mass looks pretty decent so mite give that a try. cheers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

boditronics mass attack would also mate reflex and boditronics both very good and i would and do recommend them to every1 who asks. good prices as well


----------

